# Battery Backup for Harman P43



## Simoni21 (Dec 15, 2013)

Considering purchasing a battery backup for my newer Harman P43. Any recommendations for my stove? Thanks!!


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Have you considered an inverter generator? Battery backups are generally expensive and sort of a one trick pony. If you shell out the cash for a small gen, you can power a few other important items, such as your fridge and coffee pot  They can also come in VERY handy for running power tools out of range of a house outlet, and on camping trips, etc.

If you're talking about a UPS for smoke free shutdowns, the APC BE750G is one of the models recommended by Harman.


----------



## scajjr2 (Dec 15, 2013)

I put a APC BE750G on our new P43. We have a generator but with wife and I at work all day, I figured get the BE750G just in case power goes out before we get home.

Sam


----------



## Simoni21 (Dec 15, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> Have you considered an inverter generator? Battery backups are generally expensive and sort of a one truck pony. If you shell out the cash for a small gen, you can power a few other important items, such as your fridge and coffee pot  They can also come in VERY handy for running power tools out of range of a house outlet, and on camping trips, etc.
> 
> If you're talking about a UPS for smoke free shutdowns, the APC BE750G is one of the models recommended by Harman.


Very good point thanks!


----------



## Simoni21 (Dec 15, 2013)

scajjr2 said:


> I put a APC BE750G on our new P43. We have a generator but with wife and I at work all day, I figured get the BE750G just in case power goes out before we get home.
> 
> Sam


Thanks Sam. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## scajjr2 (Dec 15, 2013)

I ordered mine from Amazon, $85 & free shipping (if you have Prime).

Sam


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Same here (Amazon $82). Their prices can fluctuate quite a bit, however, I wouldn't expect that particular item's price to deviate too much given the time of year it is....at least not in the direction you'd want it to


----------



## jack kunicki (Dec 15, 2013)

APC BE750G on my p43.


----------



## Simoni21 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Does anyone know how long the back up battery is good for?


----------



## jack kunicki (Dec 15, 2013)

Long enough for the stove to shut down and not smoke you out. You're not going to run the stove/blower off the battery. Not the point.


----------



## jdinny (Jan 5, 2014)

I've got my P43 plugged into a Cyberpower 825VA.
When the stove senses the switch to battery backup, it goes into shutdown mode and cycles the combustion blower on and off to get rid of the smoke.
This allows me enough time to make the switch to my generator.
it was 65 bucks at BestBuy


----------



## roadking88 (Jan 5, 2014)

same here got mine at amazon but i think i paid somewhere around 50 55 bucks but that was a couple years ago.
it shuts the stove down fine also has enough power to charge cell phones ipad etc..no smoke in the house...


----------



## Madcodger (Jan 5, 2014)

jack kunicki said:


> Long enough for the stove to shut down and not smoke you out. You're not going to run the stove/blower off the battery. Not the point.


Well, that may be true for some, but those of us using some Quads are trying to do exactly that, and can, for 1-2 days.  So while the OP's question was for a Harman, it sounds like the goal may be to run the stove, not just shut it down.  And that's likely something that needs to be pointed out and clarified.  A simple vertical rise in the vent can prevent smoke, so a battery backup that does only a shutdown is of little use to many.  Personally I think it's just bad design.


----------



## jdinny (Jan 5, 2014)

Madcodger said:


> Well, that may be true for some, but those of us using some Quads are trying to do exactly that, and can, for 1-2 days.  So while the OP's question was for a Harman, it sounds like the goal may be to run the stove, not just shut it down.  And that's likely something that needs to be pointed out and clarified.  A simple vertical rise in the vent can prevent smoke, so a battery backup that does only a shutdown is of little use to many.  Personally I think it's just bad design.



  I didn't think a battery backup would run a stove for very long?
What kind do you use?


----------



## Madcodger (Jan 5, 2014)

jdinny said:


> I didn't think a battery backup would run a stove for very long?
> What kind do you use?


114 Amp Hour Deep Cycle.  Think diesel truck or large marine trolling battery.

Also have four more of them connected to a UPS (which is really just an inverter) that we once used for backing up a server.  Will power my router, security system, home automation system, and either another older pellet stove OR two efficient refrigerators for well over 12 hours (closer to 24, but I don't want to deplete the batteries too much).  When the UPS goes I'll just replace it with an inverter used for solar power that includes an AC (utility) input.


----------



## SwineFlue (Jan 5, 2014)

jdinny said:


> I didn't think a battery backup would run a stove for very long?
> What kind do you use?


The Mount Vernon AE is pretty unique because it uses 12 Volt DC motors and can directly run from battery power.


----------



## Madcodger (Jan 5, 2014)

SwineFlue said:


> The Mount Vernon AE is pretty unique because it uses 12 Volt DC motors and can directly run from battery power.


A-Yup.  A good reason to buy 'em.


----------



## frankie (Jan 5, 2014)

Any opinions on the APC model BN700MC 420 watt? Will this one be ok ?


----------



## Madcodger (Jan 6, 2014)

frankie said:


> Any opinions on the APC model BN700MC 420 watt? Will this one be ok ?


Please post specs so we don't need to go research it.


----------



## rwreuter (Mar 3, 2014)

Got a question about the use of these power supplies.  More than likely this is an ill thought question.....but here goes.

I purchased APC BE750G UPS and according to Harman's manual (XXV) is states that "When power is lose, a fully charged UPS will power a safe, combustion blower only shut-down.  Your appliance will pulse the blower every few seconds to clear exhaust until the fire is out."  The manual goes on to say that "Your appliance will recognize when power is restored."

Question, how is a power outage different from when the battery dies?  Use on a computer, you hook up a USB and install software.  Don't you just plug the Pellet Stove into and walk away?

Somehow does the stove recognize that the battery is about to die and it begins pulsing the blower motor every few seconds to clear the exhaust until the fire is out.

Would someone enlighten me on how the stove knows the difference or how it knows when to begin pulsing?

Not sure if I explained this correctly, I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Luv2burnPellets (Mar 3, 2014)

I think the utility is a sine wave input and the approved UPS ( modified sine wave ? ) is not quite the same.  Harmon's latest generation control board can recognize the subtle difference and has the ability to switch to a safe shut down mode, drawing minimal power by shutting off the distribution blower and igniter and pulsing the combustion blower.


----------



## Luv2burnPellets (Mar 3, 2014)

I installed the APC BE 750G and tested it and the damn thing works!  Bought it from Amazon for $80.99 with free shipping ( no I don't have Prime).  I tested it by unplugging the UPS from the wall, and sure enough, the combustion blower started pulsing and the stove shut down.  I usually run on room temp/ manual so upon power restoration would not restart the stove.


----------



## rwreuter (Mar 3, 2014)

Luv2burnPellets said:


> I installed the APC BE 750G and tested it and the damn thing works!  Bought it from Amazon for $80.99 with free shipping ( no I don't have Prime).  I tested it by unplugging the UPS from the wall, and sure enough, the combustion blower started pulsing and the stove shut down.  I usually run on room temp/ manual so upon power restoration would not restart the stove.



Thanks!  Really, really appreciate the information.


----------



## jdinny (Mar 4, 2014)

Luv2burnPellets said:


> I installed the APC BE 750G and tested it and the damn thing works!  Bought it from Amazon for $80.99 with free shipping ( no I don't have Prime).  I tested it by unplugging the UPS from the wall, and sure enough, the combustion blower started pulsing and the stove shut down.  I usually run on room temp/ manual so upon power restoration would not restart the stove.


 
I have a CyberPower 825VA Battery Back-Up System I picked up from Best Buy in town for a computer I built. I hooked it up to my P43 and unplugged the power from the wall, and it did exactly this.
Pretty slick IMO


----------

